# Audio Switching Problems



## PhotonJohn (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been all over the web and cannot seem to find the cause or solution to my problem. I have a TiVo Series 3 HD DVR going to an Onkyo TX-SR607 via HDMI onto a Panasonic P58S1. All of the sudden my audio keeps switching formats when I change channels and pause, FF, and rewind the TiVo. Of course this results in a brief mute of sound and the clicking/popping made by the receiver every time it switches. It is driving me crazy. I have tried rebooting both devices a couple of times and going into the setup on both and messing with the audio settings to no avail. I would appreciate it if any one could point me in the right direction.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Don't know if you have cleared this up or not but a couple of suggestions.

The best thing to do is eliminate possible causes until you find the problem. This means that you should swap TV's, then receivers, to see who is causing the problem. Hopefully you have a second tv and receiver. If not maybe a friend will let you borrow them for a couple of hours.

Not the easiest with large equipment but it should narrow it down for you very quickly.

Good luck.


----------

